# looking to make a cabinet for my table saw



## Deed_51 (Mar 26, 2011)

hi just wanted some ideas for making a cabinet stand for my table saw


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Quinton

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Quinton, not that I have the answers, but what type of cabinet are you looking to build? Are you thinking metal like a typical cabinet saw, or are you thinking of a custom wood stand with drawers and wheels, or something else? I think that's a neat idea and would like to see some pictures of your finished project either way!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Just lookaround, everywhere you look there are cabinets, just choose one to suit your purpose, no-one can tell you what to build, do what I do, get an idea and make a start, then build on it as you go, no plans at all.
Derek.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I do just like Derek... See something in Your mind and start going just as Ya go it may change but it comes out right for You in the end and have fun designing along the way ...


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been meaning to make one for my tablesaw also. Eventually I would like all of my stuff on casters so that I can move them out of the way if I'm not using them. I've seen some that were as simple as screwing 2 x 4s together, and others that are more elaborate such as adding shelves and an integral router table.

Here are 2 links for example:
Mobil Sawing & Routing Center LINK
Table Saw Cabinet LINK

That said, attached is a plan to make a table saw "workstation" that includes a router table extension and outfeed support. There are also plans for storage cabinets in case you didn't need another router table.

It has a confusing or ingenious method of using casters, depending on how you look at it.

Sorry, tried to upload it but there is a 10Mb upload limit for PDFs and it's a 22 Mb PDF. Message me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a link that I based my portable saw station on, Ultimate Tool Stand. that might give you some ideas on incorporating other tools...... ugh mine is no where near as nice as his.

I have very limited shop space so when needed will roll it outside but am able to use it in a 10x12 shop. I use the middle section for using the tool and the left and right side for table/support for the tool in the middle and also for storage of the tools used. I have my Light table saw, Miter saw, dove tail jig and router table for tools used in the middle and have left to add to it, a down draft table and (Good Lord Willing) a planer.

Whatever you come up with for your table saw cabinet consider the over all height. I made mine taller than the norm and my back greatly appreciates it


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm glad you asked the question, as it got me thinking about the steel stand under my table saw. I sling a plastic bag under it to catch sawdust now, and I put casters on the back to make it easy to move, but a rolling stand with drawers would be great. What would I do with the sawdust, though?


----------



## StephenO (Jan 1, 2011)

All of my power tools are on stands with casters, as they have to share my garage with my vehicles. When not in use, they all tuck together along one wall.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have casters on all my heavy things , makes it easier to move around


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd be wanting to make something like this for my old Delta Contractor saw... been looking at many old issues of magazines to get some ideas.


----------

